

Ask HN: What do you think of the Kindle? - banned_man

I like to read a lot of technical books, but those tend to be large (e.g. CTM probably weighs 3 pounds). I also live in New York, so I spend a lot of time on the subway. So I'm considering getting a Kindle.<p>What are your thoughts and experiences with regard to this product?
======
st3fan
I would have an opinion about the Kindle if the damn thing was actually
available in Canada.

------
sundeep
I have a kindle2.

I find it amazing for a linear reading experience. It's not quite as good for
reading something that requires you to flip back and forth.

